# Living with people you don't know



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm at a loss with Uni at the moment. I need accommodation for the second year at University. I can't stay where I am and have made, wait for it....one whole friend since starting here! She has a million other mates and is living with them so I have no one to live with.
So....I don't quite know what to do. Should I find a house with a room available and share with a few other students I don't know? But this would mean sharing a bathroom with them, and what if I don't like them?
Or....sharing a house (ensuite) with working slightly older people. They're tidier and less likely to have wild parties but it won't exactly help the friendless situation...
Another option, find a one bedroom flat, buy a fish, name him Bob and live with only a fish for company - probably a bit more expensive but It'll be more comfortable having a littleplace to call 'home'.
Ahh SA sucks, I figured I'd have a few buddies by now to live with 

What would you do? Anyone else been in a similar situation?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I'moved in with strangers when I went to Uni. They were nice guys, but I never really meshed with them - made a few attempts to make friends, then spent an awful lot of time in my room avoiding them - not ideal. They moved out, I moved other strangers in, same story, a couple of them were nice, but I was never comfortable with them, and a couple were disasters! Non-bill-paying, window-breaking, having-loud-parties-all-night-when-I-wanted-to-sleep disasters.

I'm now sharing with two people I am comfortable with, it's much better. You could take a risk and move in with strangers. To minimise the risk make sure you discuss everything that's acceptable and not acceptable - loud parties, smoking, drug-taking, cleanliness, whatever. Do this and you have a good chance of living with reasonable people you can make friends with. 

If you think you'll do what I did - live with nice people, try to be friendly, but never be comfortable, then you're better off living alone if you can afford it. Living alone a long way from the city centre is to be avoided though - you don't want to be walking home alone. If you get your own place in a handy location, you can socialise in the evenings more easily, and you can let friends crash at your place. Good luck!


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Im pretty much in the exact same situation, I posted in the coping section. Im in the US though, and will likely be with a random person in a dorm.

Im scared too.


----------

